# Who likes single action revolvers?



## John Brown

I do.


----------



## Vom Kriege

For the first six shots they are still a very viable protection tool.


----------



## John Brown

After that, somebody will probably be dead anyway...


----------



## TheReaper

I Like em.


----------



## John Brown




----------



## jessemachone

I like


----------



## dondavis3

I do.

Ruger Vaquero .45 long Colt










Colt .45 Long Colt










Ruger Bearcat .22 cal










Colt New Frontier in .22










I love Single Action guns.

I've probably shot more .22 bullets through my .22's than all the other calibers combined.

:smt1099


----------



## John Brown

Esmeralda grips.


----------



## niadhf

My FIRST handgun was a 1851 Navy colt (replica). of the next 4, 2 were SAs, i now have.. around half dozen. More than any other type.


----------



## Bob Wright

Vom Kriege said:


> For the first six shots they are still a very viable protection tool.


The succeeding six shots ain't too shabby, either!

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

*Have I been so long away?*

Seems I've stated my sentiments before hereabouts concerning that most elite of all firearms, the Single Action, here are a few Rugers:

.45 Colts:









And, .44 Magnums + one .44 Special:










Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

I just got this about a month ago. It's a old Blackhawk 3 screw (1972). All original from a good friend. Thanks Greg. :smt1099










I also have a .22 Ruger Single-Six. I got to get some pictures of it.


----------



## Desertrat

I shoot my favorite Ruger Single Six all the time.....great for target shooting and taking to the boonies with ya.


----------



## bayhawk2

I have 3 single action revolvers.So I must like them.A .45 Colt and a couple of .22 calibers.
My goal is to get into Cowboy shooting.I'm getting there.A little old for it,but then
again I have a bucket list I want to complete before I leave it to the next generation..


----------



## D-Ric902

I only have one
NM Super Blackhawk


----------



## mashaffer

Now that is my kind of belly gun. 

mike


----------



## AirForceShooter

I love SA's

Not a fan of Ruger though


AFS


----------



## P97

Guess I like them.
Have a New Vaquero .45Colt
A Single-Six .22/22Mag
and A Bearcat .22
All Stainless


----------



## rwoods

*i like*

i have very old 22 
and old 22mag made in Germany name is Buffalo
2 357 Rugers


----------



## EliWolfe

bayhawk2 said:


> My goal is to get into Cowboy shooting.I'm getting there.A little old for it,but then
> again I have a bucket list I want to complete before I leave it to the next generation..


I tried SASS for a short while. Had two Ruger New Vaqueros in .357. I liked them alot. A word to the wise however...if you are going Cowboy shootin' I hope you are a good reloader! Otherwise ammo $$$ calls for a second job! And make sure to get some good eye protection as there always seems to be some little lead slivers or shotgun BBs bouncing off those metal targets! OWWW!
Good luck,
Eli


----------



## bayhawk2

Thanks for the advise ELI.I know ammo for mine is probably even more expensive than what you were shooting.I have ordered two sets of bullet molds for my .45 Colt.Still have to get some more guns.I can see the initial start of it is very expensive.I'm just buying a little here and there.I have all the re-loading stuff,dies and such.My biggest problem is ,that I'm not a spring chicken anymore.I should at least look the part though.An old worn out cowboy.Did you get rid of your Vaqueros?I had a .22 Colt pistol that I sold for $25 .Paid $45 for it brand new in the box from an old Mom and Pop store here in the 60's.Sure would like to have a lot of the guns I have once owned and gotten rid of back.Of course ,when I was a kid,I also attached a many a valuable baseball cards to my bicycle spokes by clothes pins to make it sound like it had a motor.Who cared if it was a Mickey Mantel.Anyone else do that?


----------



## EliWolfe

bayhawk2 said:


> Thanks for the advise ELI.I know ammo for mine is probably even more expensive than what you were shooting.I have ordered two sets of bullet molds for my .45 Colt.Still have to get some more guns.I can see the initial start of it is very expensive.I'm just buying a little here and there.I have all the re-loading stuff,dies and such.My biggest problem is ,that I'm not a spring chicken anymore.I should at least look the part though.An old worn out cowboy.Did you get rid of your Vaqueros?


Glad to hear you will be making your own ammo! Yes, the Rugers are long gone. I also used a 12 GA. Stoeger Coachgun (no hammers, double trigger was allowed) and a beautiful Henry Big Boy .357. They also are gone, but I miss the Henry. Cowpokes called it too heavy, not "authentic" enough, etc. But it was very dead on accurate and when it came to ringing those long range gongs, that pretty much made my day! I am an old guy too (60+) and you will have to hop around a bunch if where you're headed is anything like where I was shooting. Not to worry though, plenty of company in the Senior set, shooting for fun, not competition. Nice people all around. Good luck!
Eli


----------



## jonjon

I like 'em . Simple reliable whats not to like? Ruger Super Black Hawk, Ruger Single Six (2 cyl.) Ruger Black Hawk .45 Colt


----------



## Mowgli Terry

I like shooting handguns. I do like single action revolvers. Specifically, I like Ruger Vaqueros I have several. I like the strength and durability of these guns. I cast bullets and load all my centerfire handgun cartridges. No running in circles during these contrived famines. When shooting these guns I find that point of aim and point of impact as sufficiently close for a holster gun with fixed sights.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner

I have three Single Action's the top Uberti Cattleman .45 Colt, Heritage Rough Ride and the Ruger Wrangler.
I am partial to my .45 Colt, and getting ready to buy another one with a 3.5" barrel and birdshead grip.


----------



## Longcarbine

I'm more of a DA revolver fan but I have a few SA's, just a few.
Modified Ruger Blackhawk Hunter in .44mag.

Ruger Blackhawk in.357mag.

Ruger Single Six Bisley .22lr

Blackhawk Bisley .45Colt

Blackhawk Bisley flat top .44spl.

Uberty .44spl

Uberti .38spl

Uberti Schofield .45Colt

A couple of Uberty Thunderer's .45Colt and .357mag


----------



## Tangof

"That six gun on the wall belongs to me"


----------



## Mowgli Terry

I'd think from what I see here that people who prefer single action handguns like to shoot. I suspect that there are a fair number of reloaders among the single action shooters. Kinda like up close and personal.


----------



## berettatoter

Really old thread, but I'll play along. This is the only SA I have, but it sure is fun to shoot! My wife does not like it....says it's too "busy".


----------



## Jeb Stuart

It is un-American to not own one. Here is my Blackhawk Convertible. . (357/9MM). I need to get one in a higher caliber for more fun. Need more recoil than this mild shooting 357)


----------

